# Стадии грыжи



## vzdribadyk (4 Авг 2013)

Подскажите где можно найти ссылку, где в статье описаны все этапы формирования грыжи позвоночника, была эта статья, но куда то затерялась...???


----------



## La murr (27 Июл 2015)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Подскажите где можно найти ссылку, где в статье описаны все этапы формирования грыжи позвоночника, была эта статья, но куда то затерялась...???


Юрий, Вы это хотели прочесть?
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21131/


----------



## vzdribadyk (28 Июл 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Юрий, Вы это хотели прочесть?
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21131/


Неа...не эта, там статья была,  несколько стадиий: фиброзирования, склерозирования и кальцинирования грыж) хотя эта тема тоже хороша)


----------

